# Ztr yard cruiser wont crank



## PETE1962 (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi everyone, ive turned to you guys for some help. I have aquired a Snapper HZS15422KVE 42" 15 HP Kohler ZTR Yard Cruiser Series 2. I cant for the life of me get the thing to crank with the key. So far ive replaced, battery, key switch, and solenoid. I can jump across the solenoid and get it to crank. Ive checked wiring and grounds and dont seem to find anything out of place or bad. My question is..... will one of the safety switches keep the engine from even turning over? I thought it would still turn over but not start? There are 2 switches one for the seat and one for the parking brake. Theres also a fuse (wich is good) and a relay next to the solenoid. I get no power to the key switch terminals at all. Any help would greatly be appreciated! Thanks! Pete


----------

